# Good neck strap for Canon 7D



## imstuner (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you guys any any good neck strap to recommend me?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 3, 2010)

All of my cameras have this strap:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/16178-REG/Domke_742_6BK_1_5_Web_Camera_Strap.html

Domke Gripper - with quick release.

I like it.  It's pretty basic.  Probably the most basic you'll find, actually.  That's what I like about it.

It really does grip better than any other straps I've used though...


----------



## jman08 (Nov 3, 2010)

Check out the Black Rapid R-strap.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 3, 2010)

jman08 said:


> Check out the Black Rapid R-strap.



 If you wear a neck strap you are a moron.  They do damage to your spinal column and rub your neck raw

Black Rapid RS-5 shoulder strap  after many , many years of wearing cameras for hours each day. Black rapid or nothing for me

http://www.blackrapid.com/product/camera-strap/rs-5/

after a 10 hour shoot at the tribal canoe Journeys in Neah bay carrying 2 cameras one on each shoulder I had no issues at all


----------



## imstuner (Nov 3, 2010)

jman08 said:


> Check out the Black Rapid R-strap.


 
I'm liking the Black Rapid R Strap.



chito beach said:


> jman08 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the Black Rapid R-strap.
> ...


 
I'm not too worried about the neck strap b/c I just shot for fun and don't really carry my camera much. I just don't like the Canon one.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess I'm a moron, because I prefer regular neck straps.

I've never had back pain or a raw neck because of one either...

There are two main things I don't like about the black rapid straps - you have to remove that little ring thing if you want to use the camera on a tripod, and pockets...  I have enough pockets on my bag, I don't need more on a camera strap.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 3, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> I guess I'm a moron, because I prefer regular neck straps.
> 
> I've never had back pain or a raw neck because of one either...
> 
> There are two main things I don't like about the black rapid straps - you have to remove that little ring thing if you want to use the camera on a tripod, and pockets...  I have enough pockets on my bag, I don't need more on a camera strap.



Must be then.......you can use the RS-5 strap from one of the normal strap mounts......like many of us do. 

 it hangs perfectly at your side and instantly accessible.  

When shooting events I usually have a 50-500mm lens on the camera, a 6 lb package, that is not fun to carry around your neck.

I carry an extra battery in the strap and extra card. then I dont need a bag on a shoot.  The tripod quick release is always on my camera.....bags need to be set down or backpack style taken off to access. too much time spent rummaging for stuff. I like having it accessible at hand

sorry for the crappy cell phone pic but this is how I use the strap on my camera. no fuss no muss


----------



## imstuner (Nov 3, 2010)

Thye now have this 

FastenR-3  BlackRapid.com
*FastenR-T1*

and you just replace the screw on the tripod base.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 3, 2010)

chito beach said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm a moron, because I prefer regular neck straps.
> ...


Right after posting I realized that my quick release plates have a ring on them that could be used for the same purpose.

That also means that I could use my current strap in the same way as the black rapid ones if I wanted to, but without all the extra crap that comes with them.  I just don't personally like to carry my camera in that manner...


I don't know what kinds of bags you use, but with mine, I can get whatever I need without taking it off.

If I didn't want to carry a bag, I would wear my vest - then everything is even easier to get to.  And, with my strap (that I linked to) and my vest (also Domke) - I can attach the strap to the vest if I need to, so the weight is on both shoulders, not just my neck.  It's actually very comfortable that way, I just don't really find that I need to do it all that often...

I have used backpack style bags before, and I hated them because you couldn't get anything out of them while wearing it...

I'll try to get some pictures up tomorrow showing what I'm talking about...


----------



## chito beach (Nov 3, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



LOL what ever. your strap can not work like a black rapid unless you added parts to it..........like a stop for the camera and a slide ring the camera slides on.......see the strap never moves when you wear it, just the camera does.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 3, 2010)

chito beach said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > chito beach said:
> ...


Did you even watch the video you linked to?

I think I know how the gear I use every day works better than someone who has never used it...

The black rapid strap is, IMO, more complicated than it needs to be.  You can do the same thing with a more simple design.  It just adds pockets...


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 3, 2010)

All the Black Rapid strap is, is a single point rifle sing with extra padding and pockets...

I have a lot of those ... I actually use one for my tripod.

It's nothing new - they just added pockets and a pad...


----------



## chito beach (Nov 3, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



I have used regular straps for many years since back in High School in the 70's

I own 2 of the RS=5's one for each camera.  I know how it works. you need to see the last few seconds of the video to see the strap when worn correctly stays in place and the camera slides on the strap.  

I respect your decision to wear a camera around your neck with a standard strap but after many years of doing so with heavy equipment has taught me to not carry those weights around my neck.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2010)

Op-Tech straps for me, at least on heavy bodies.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 3, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Op-Tech straps for me, at least on heavy bodies.




Their utility sling strap is a copy of the Black rapid sling, That one will work too!


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Op-Tech straps for me, at least on heavy bodies.



+1

A well padded neckline with some light flex in it makes all the difference - the canon/nikon supplied straps are horrible - even with a light lens the hard leather digs into your neck! 

The added bonus is the quick release clips - that hold a lot of weight and let you remove the main body of the strap for when you don't want it on the camera (say for tripod work)


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 4, 2010)

Another vote for the black rapid here.  I don't use the screw ring that it came with generally.  I typically keep the quick release plate from the 322RC2 Manftoto head on my camera which has a similar tightening screw.  The caribeaner from the black rapid clips onto that just as well as the screw they send with it and I can quickly detach and put the body back on the tripod w/o changing anything.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 7, 2010)

Hobbyists and tourists wear cameras around their necks...IMO. Pros only put it around their necks if they need their hands free for a brief second and the shoulder won't do. Whoever said it first was right--the gear is usually just too heavy to be good for your neck. Not worth it.


----------



## Montana (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't use anything but black rapid straps.  Fast and easy.  And mine only has a zippered shoulder pad.  No pockets on mine.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm looking at getting a Black Rapid strap as well, but I have a 5D with a grip on it and it's quite heavy. Should I be concerned with the grip becoming detached from the body if I'm using the screw mount on the grip? I suppose I could hook it through where a conventional strap would go and discard the Fastnr, but I like the idea of it hanging in a very controlled position from the screw tripod mount.


----------



## lostpacket (Jan 10, 2011)

It seems that tripod use is a common complaint, but it need not be. 

BR makes a fastener that works with most tripod mounts so you don't have to remove it when using a tripod.


----------

